# Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem



## jc2 (Sep 5, 2007)

We have the above Microwave/convection oven on a 15amp breaker in our 2005 Winnebago Class A motorhome and have used it in the past with no problems. This last weekend, we encountered the following problem for the first time. Whether using the unit in micro or convection mode and setting the timer for over 1 minute, the unit shuts off at 59 seconds and after repressing the start button, it will continue. (Example):
1. Timer set for 3 minutes; unit runs for 59 seconds and shuts off; press start button and runs for 59 seconds and shuts off. This will occur until timer minutes on used. BTW, it's not tripping the 15amp breaker, which is shared with the fridge when this occurs.
I've even run the fridge on LP and tried it on the gennie with the same results. Our Enery Management System shows the unit (850Watts) to be pulling 14-17 amps (this seems rather high to me) when running with everything else in the motorhome shutdown. Our volt meter showed incoming volts between 117-120. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Eddielee (Sep 22, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

I too have one of these Sharp Micro/Convec. ovens and I had my problems with it.  Cost me over $300.00 to get it fixed.  As explained by the Factory Certified repairman - seems that this oven wasn't designed for the heat build up of sitting in a confined space, constant vibration and most importantly, being always plugged and unplugged.  Seems that the RV industry is trying to use something designed to sit, in the open, on a kitchen counter and receiving 120 vac 24/7.  Apparently, over time, the starting spikes of the power coming back on seriously effects the electronics in the unit.  Could have bought a new one for just 60 bucks more.   :disapprove:  Anyway, unless you are an electronic parts replacer, just replace the whole unit and try to find a mfg. other than Sharp.  "Works for me.............eddielee"


----------



## hertig (Sep 23, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

You are right.  An 850 watt appliance should be drawing less than 8 amps.  (watts = volts x amps)


----------



## jc2 (Sep 24, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem



> Eddielee - 9/22/2007  5:33 PM
> 
> I too have one of these Sharp Micro/Convec. ovens and I had my problems with it.  Cost me over $300.00 to get it fixed.  As explained by the Factory Certified repairman - seems that this oven wasn't designed for the heat build up of sitting in a confined space, constant vibration and most importantly, being always plugged and unplugged.  Seems that the RV industry is trying to use something designed to sit, in the open, on a kitchen counter and receiving 120 vac 24/7.  Apparently, over time, the starting spikes of the power coming back on seriously effects the electronics in the unit.  Could have bought a new one for just 60 bucks more.   :disapprove:  Anyway, unless you are an electronic parts replacer, just replace the whole unit and try to find a mfg. other than Sharp.  "Works for me.............eddielee"



Eddielee:
     Just a thought.  If you/me were to replace the problamatic micrp, would one be able to use the existing mounting frame/hardware or would something new/different have to be used? :question:  If new mounting hardware  would be required, could this be obtained from the maker of the different micro?


----------



## jc2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

An update on the fix for our Sharp Micro/Convection oven Model R1870. Removed the unit and took it to a Sharp service center. They replaced the damper motor which caused the problem of short cycle runtime and it's now good to go.  Thanks everyone for the your input and suggestions.  My thanks to Sharp for covering this repair even after the warranty had expired.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 1, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

You are very LUCKY, indeed.  I wanted to let you know, in case you ever do have to replace your micro/convection....we have a GE Profile built-in on our 2005 Bounder Turbo Diesel.  Been running it for over 2 years and it is a CHAMP!!!  (Hopefully, this high praise won't be a bad omen!!)


----------



## jc2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Re: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

The possibility of having to replace the micro did cross my mind if they would not have fixed it under warranty.  Did your MH come with the GE micro/conv or is it a replacement unit?  My main concern would be on finding a mounting setup bracket for a replacement if I would have gone this route.  What is the model # of your micro/conv oven?


----------



## dggreer (Feb 11, 2008)

RE: Sharp Micro/Convection Oven Problem

I just retired last week up until then I done service on sharp microwaves. If the unit runs for 59 sec and then shuts down either the damper door is hung up or the damper door motor is bad or the damper door micro switch is bad. I charged $110 dollars for this repair.


----------

